# first IUI abandoned



## Charliemum2b (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi all,
Feeling really disappointed at the mo. Finally got started on our IUI treatment (NHS Devon) last week, injections not too bad, a few mood swings  . Went for our day 9 scan to check follicles today and was shocked to be told i have 6 that are over 20mm, 2 about 16mm and numerous smaller ones. Not possible to go ahead with IUI but had the option of converting to IVF  . Had a few mins to discuss with DH but nurse can back in to tell us the IVF team could not fit us in at all. 

So, we just have to wait until next AF arrives and start all over again, on a lower dose. The nurse advised that we should avoid unprotected sex but a small part of my brain is telling me to go ahead and try 'naturally' crazy i know. Will have day 2 scan on next cycle to check for cysts on my ovaries. I can't stand the thought of having to wait another month if they do find a cyst. Is it most likely, though, as i have so many follicles? Will drinking tons of water get rid of them? 

Has anyone been a similar situation and not had cysyts? Will AF likely to be late or early??
Any help greatly appreciated.
xx


----------



## widdle (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Charliemum2b,

I'm so sorry to hear that your treatment has been abandonded. I can imagine how disappointing that must be. I'm not sure I can be any help with your questions, but just wanted to share my thoughts on how I prepared myself for my first cycle not working. We were told that when they do the first cycle, it really is a bit of an experiment with regards to drug doses and timings etc, and it's hard for them to predict how your body will respond. Your body has responded too well I guess, which in a way is better than not at all.... for your next cycle, they will be able to adjust your dose and scan earlier to hopefully catch you at just the right time for IUI, without too many big follicles. There are so many positive stories of people having success on their 2nd or 3rd cycles, so hang in there.

Drink lots of water and focus on treating your body well, and hopefully AF will arrive soon and you can get started on your next cycle. I really hope so....

And I'm not sure I would risk the 6 follicles!!! It could only cause heartbreak really...  

I hope this helps


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Charliemum2be

I went through the same thing last cycle, it is really disheartening, but you will come to realise it is for the best, we had 4 mature follies at day 9 and were told if we fell pregnant and all fertilized it would be unlikely we could proceed with the pregnancy, so we decided against attempting BMS!!

Keep your chin up, before you know it AF will be here and you'll be back on the rollercoaster again.

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

widdle is right, try and look on this cycle as a bit of an experimental one..next time they will be able to get the dose better for you 

i also agree with widdle, i wouldnt risk sex either...

not sue about the cysts tho, sorry 

kj x


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Forgot to say, I had no cysts and am having IUI next week.


----------



## sheenah (Feb 22, 2006)

hi charliemum2b
so sorry your 1st cycle was abandoned.  i will keep my fingers x for you nxt time. im awaiting my 2nd iui, couldnt start bk to back due to cysts on my ovaries. this may be a possibility for you too, all a waiting game im afraid.    i was told my af should come earlier this month so we will see.  keep positive our day will come!    

sheena


----------



## pinkmama (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Charliemum2be

I know how your feeling.  Was was abandon too because of that dreadful weather we had the other and we was unable to get to the hospital.  Waiting for period to come to start 2nd round.  Chin up and stay postive.  We did alot of bedding that week so where keeping postive bit if not than we start again.  Take care


----------

